# Recognise anyone in this photo



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi 
Could you please look at the guys in this photo an let me know if you know anything about them or you are one of them. This is a photo of my dad and his crew mates. My dad is the guy sitting on the end left hand side in the middle row.

It would be great to hear from someone with info.

Thanks

Adele (Hippy)


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Any idea of place and time???????

Regards Ron


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Ron
I am only guessing but I reckon it is at the end of the war and the photo appears to have been taken in Sydney. On what some think is the ship Waiwera(i think that is how it is spelt)not sure though but I have compared the buildings of this photo to one of the ship that I have and they seem to be taken at the same place and I would say the same time. Not much help I guess. Hope you can help me.

Regards

Adele


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry mate a bit to early for me I should have given it a lot more thought as you can tell when it was by their dress. Each decade has a style of it's own.

Regards Ron


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

No worries 
Thanks for trying.


----------

